# Figthing your own demons!?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone here is or was fighting with their own demons when it comes to taking smart decesions now for a better future than enjoying the present but having a uncertain future. In example, in my own situation, I am young and unfortunately I love cars! I own a 1997 civic (no A/C and no powersteering) I bought it $1600 few years ago. Every summer it was horrible because I don't have A/C nor powersteering (try to steer in a hot summer day without powersteering)...

I land a job at a local bank, which require me to dress in a certain way (suit and tie), now it's not that bad, but in the summer I will NEVER be able to do it. Now I am in a dilemma, I will have to change my car soon (its dying). Should I go and buy a 2009-2010 civic which are around $8000 that I can EASILY clear within 24-36 months or I buy myself a little better car in term of performance, look and AWD which is a WRX 2011 around $25000-$30000 which I will clear within 48-60months... (I work at the bank which mean I can have a good interest rate on car loan)...

Thats what I mean by fighting your own demons, I know that one choice is a good choice in term of my future, but I want to treat myself too. In fact, I know with the civic in maybe 24 month I will want something else (because it's common, no fun to drive), but with the WRX I know I'll keep it for years....


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

You need to realize that you need to be happy with what you have. You may think that a 2010 civic sucks compared to a WRX but an WRX sucks compared to many many other cars, and is also common and meh, not THAT much fun to drive.

Be happy with the smarter choice. Inanimate objects should be unworthy of your affection.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I think you can do better than a 2009 Civic for $8,000.
There are some very neat compact cars in recent years, such as the Fiesta, Cruze, etc. that offer better value than the Civic, IMO.

BTW, given that you are *Skyfall* you should be driving this:


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

2007 Mazdaspeed6. AWD, Turbo, Leather + all luxuries. I wanted a WRX too, but found the Mazdaspeed 6 to ge a great compromise.

100 000 km MS6's can be found between 10000$ and 15000$, much better than WRX prices.

With a good inspection, you shouldnt have any trouble.

About your question, it is a balancing act. But I find sometimes...you just have to live in the now, or else... whats the point of life? (Slaving away for 40 years, only thinking about retirement, is no way to live in my opinion).


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

@none

I'm sorry, but it IS that much fun to drive !!

Lets call a mango a mango and not a sour lemon


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

@HaroldCrump

Nah he should be driving this :


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a lifestyle choice

Don't forget to compare insurance, depending where you live it can be the biggest factor and it's pretty random (in Canada, Civics can be just as expensive to insure in some places due to demographics) If you want a fun car with the least financial hit, concentrate your research on resale value. I've managed to always sell cars with very little depreciation, but you have to know what cars will continue to be sought after and what a good deal is. Maintenance is not as much of a factor as people make it out to be imo (someone who has no interest in cars can easily spend more to maintain a Civic than someone who has an interest in their WRX for example)

If you're cross shopping a WRX though I don't think you'd like the new Civics. Honda's are no longer the enthusiast's choice they were in the 90s. I'm not sure there are many decent value enthusiast cars left, lots of corners have been cut (WRX has notoriously thin paint for example, but I agree it's a nice choice) Lots of good deals out there on used cars though and lots of fun ones in your price range


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

disagree, based on your theory he should get a bike or ride bus... some people waist a ton of money on art, collecting different things, etc, etc.... sometimes you need to treat yourself, you young once and you live once...



none said:


> You need to realize that you need to be happy with what you have. You may think that a 2010 civic sucks compared to a WRX but an WRX sucks compared to many many other cars, and is also common and meh, not THAT much fun to drive.
> 
> Be happy with the smarter choice. Inanimate objects should be unworthy of your affection.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

About the choice of a cheaper more affordable car, I went for civic because I don't really trust US car maker (thats just me). and the thing about the civic or corolla is that I will buy the car (if I do) just because I will need a car, but I no I will have ZERO fun driving it.

I don't know if I should treat myself, in other of my thread I was talking about moving out of wehere I am. Well things changed, looks like I will have a place for free. I don't know if some of you remember my thread saying I was living with my girlfriend...well her parents will build a new house with a appartment in the basement which we will rent for about $200-$300/month which is VERY good. It gives me room to buy a car that I like and gonna keep it. and in the mean time save up to buy a property or start a business...


----------



## jumbalaya (Jan 17, 2013)

nice signature, SkyFall


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

'You want something. Go get it. PERIOD!'

So why are you asking us? 

If that's a new job, I think the answer should be simple enough.

Remember also that things can change again!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

ahahah thanks for the reminder guys!


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

Do the smart thing and buy the Civic (or something similar). Based on the fact that you have said it is no fun to drive and you're considering a WRX, it's painting a very vivid picture in my mind of someone who is fond of aggressive driving tactics. Considering they are so expensive to insure and tend to attract police attention, me thinks it has the potential to turn out to be a very, very expensive ride!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

scomac said:


> Do the smart thing and buy the Civic (or something similar). Based on the fact that you have said it is no fun to drive and you're considering a WRX, it's painting a very vivid picture in my mind of someone who is fond of aggressive driving tactics. Considering they are so expensive to insure and tend to attract police attention, me thinks it has the potential to turn out to be a very, very expensive ride!


well I am 22y/o and driving since 17y/o never had a speeding ticket, only parking tickets. Never claimed anything to insurance, no problem with police nor any problem with autority. I just enjoy driving something performance, I am not the type of person who will fly by at 150km/h on the highway. I don't drive like an idiot, I know how to drive, I am a very responsable person in general. 

Matter of fact, I am ready to pay something around $150 per month for insurance. The point is, I really think life is about enjoying every moment of it, like another member of the board here (not gonna name it) he is very good in managing his finance, he is clearly ahead of people of his age, but he look depress... he saves for later but he forget to enjoy life...


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

scomac said:


> Do the smart thing and buy the Civic (or something similar). Based on the fact that you have said it is no fun to drive


I'm 70 now, and my days of speeding are (almost) behind me...but my lady & I do find our stick shift Civic is fun to drive........especially merging onto the 401 in 3rd with the RPMs climbing, (but we never redline), before moving to 5th. :encouragement:


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you considered the Civic Si? Sort of a compromise between sensible (Civic) and sporty (WRX). Not sure how it compares to the Mazdaspeed6. Though the 6 is a bigger car, the 3 would be more comparable in size to the Civic and WRX.

Nemo I also find myself skipping 4th often... I think it could use just a _little_ more power! Still fun though yes.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Barwelle said:


> Have you considered the Civic Si? Sort of a compromise between sensible (Civic) and sporty (WRX). Not sure how it compares to the Mazdaspeed6. Though the 6 is a bigger car, the 3 would be more comparable in size to the Civic and WRX.
> 
> Nemo I also find myself skipping 4th often... I think it could use just a _little_ more power! Still fun though yes.


I am tired of FWD car, I want something that I can drive all year long without worrying. thats AWD! hehhehe


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

The WRX will cost you a lot more so if you do happen to get bored with it after a month (which most people do) you have to keep in mind it will cost you more in fuel, insurance, car payments, maintenance, etc. The money at this nice young age will cost you a lot more over the long haul as the $15k extra you are spending could very well turn into $100k in 40 years.

I too like cars but I prefer to enjoy other people's purchases or rentals. That way, after the novelty wears off they are left with the bill. Cars are one of the most detrimental items to your finances. I have two cars, a Honda Civic and a Honda Fit. Both are free and clear and the insurance is around $100/month for each. They STILL cost us close to $3000 per year (excluding gas) each even though they are cheap, efficient and fully owned. We are also 25 and our insurance premiums have dropped considerably.

I'm all for straight up blowing money on vacation and experiences. My view on transportation is you should go with the cheapest way to get from point A to B that you are willing to use.

Just think what you want to do through carefully and decide what you are doing before you go to the dealership. I've warned multiple buddies against buying trucks and they were damn sure they wanted them. I haven't found one that doesn't regret it. I have no regrets about my reliable, cheap little vehicles.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks for your point, very appreciate. 

As you mentionned, you "blow" your money on vacation, I am not really the kind of person that goes on trip in the Cuba or something like that. I am from Quebec, I love to visit the US, thats about it. Once or twice a year I am visiting the US, and VERY often I do roadtrips in the US, which is another reason why I want a nice car to travel with.

THe way I see it is everyone has their own way to blow money, hahha I think I am getting the answer from my own posts


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

You can find fun used cars that are financially sound if you put in some effort.

How does owning 2 cars make any more financial sense? Conveniece always comes at a cost. The Honda Fit is actually a fun little car to drive though


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

mode3sour said:


> How does owning 2 cars make any more financial sense? Conveniece always comes at a cost. The Honda Fit is actually a fun little car to drive though


Whether it makes financial sense has many variables. We needed the first car so we bought it. The second car was a gift so the carrying costs are the only costs. Public transit would cost me $1500 per year and two hours per day. So I'm paying about $2000 including gas for transportation each year. So it costs me about $3 per hour I save for myself. I can wrk those two hours for $30 after tax so in my situation it is very much worth it.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

To answer the OP's question.

The method I use to make this decision is to figure out if there is a better use for that money.

So in this case, you mentioned that a $8000 civic will satisfy your requirement to have a reliable transport with A/C. And the $30,000 WRX will satisfy your love for cars.

The difference is $22,000. 

But this is a false dilemma. The choice is not between the Civic and the WRX. There are infinitely many other things you can do with the $22k savings. So the question can be reduced to:

Is $22,000 on having a nice car for a few years the best use for you? Is there somewhere else you would rather spend that money?

- $22k can net a once-in-a-lifetime round the world trip.
- $22k can more than pay for a wedding.
- $22k invested may bring retirement earlier by 6 months by my calculations.
- $22k can contribute a part towards a house downpayment.
- $22k can buy lots of gadgets and toys.
- $22k can finance a big part of education and degrees.
- $22k can be a nice emergency fund that can provide security in case of job loss

If you literally cannot think of anywhere you would rather spend that money, then you SHOULD definitely buy the WRX. And that is rationally the best decision for you.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

BTW, I concure on the AWD in Quebec winters.

I just went through this Montreal **** storm thats currently falling on our heads (from work to home) as if it was a sunny summer day


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Slacker you are absolutely right about the use of $22 000, but will I always find somewhere (more financially sound) to put my money? I mean, I can also buy a $4000 civic instead of a $8000, which the cost of opportunity of $4000 will follow the same logic as the $22 000 (in samller scale). I am a good saver, I mean, I follow a rule of thumb that every paycheque, 25% goes directly to savings (since I started working). But should we enjoy life? A car is NOT an investment, but sometimes you should just treat yourself? Like I said I don't really travel (except in the US) and I am very fine with that, so is spending that amount of money to make myself more happy is wrong? (its not a direct question its a open question).

I mean like many people who rebuild a whole new kitchen or bathroom just because they are bored of their old kitchen or bathroom (and they don't intend to resale it)... opportunity cost, but maybe that will just help them enjoy their life...

Like I said many of my post are open for opinions, I thank everyone of you guys for contributing to my thread.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi SkyFall,

I think did not state my intention correctly. I am not discouraging from spending money on things that are fun. I am encouraging to think rationally on the things that can make you happy. In fact, I am encouraging you to spend money in such a way that will yield you maximum happiness.

For example, I mention many things on my example list that is lots of fun, and can be bought with money.

- round-the-world vacation trip
- a fancy wedding
- buying a nice house
- gadgets

But sounds like you have already give this some thought. You can afford it, and you could not think of any other place you would rather spend that $22k.

I say, go nuts, and let us know how fun it is. I like WRX too. 

Slacker

PS: Personally, I've bought a new car as my first car, and I wasn't that impressed with it. The feeling of the car being a new nice car lasted for about 6 months. Nowadays, it's just a junker rusting away. In retrospect, I would had rather saved that money to do some travelling. But everyone have different priorities.


----------



## lifeliver (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont really drive cars because I live in the city and my girlfriend has one, but I am into motorcycles. I used to have a nice 2000 bike which cost me $2,500 to purchase. It did everything I wanted it to do and had no issues at all. Deep inside I had a burning desire to upgrade to a nicer new model. And after a year I did, I bought a nice 2009 bike for $6,000. I also spend some money on modifications because it was a new toy and I wanted it to be the best that it could. Now after having the motorcycle for 2 years, I really dont care about it anymore. It gives me the exact same pleasure as the older model except that the insurance is more expensive and also it eats a lot more gas. Plus I worry about it getting stolen, or being dropped etc. In fact I sometimes regret selling the older bike because if I didnt I would have more money in my pocket today. 

Also in your op you say that you plan to finance an $8000 car over 24 months. If you live with your girlfriend and have a full time job you should be able to easily save $8000 by summer time. Dont get into the habit of buying things on credit, especially not toys (WRX). Work hard, save the money and then purchase it in cash.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

True. I don't believe in borrowing money for luxury or "fun" items.

If I had to borrow money for luxury, then I can't afford it.

In this case, the OP doesn't actually have the $22k required to satisfy his desire for a fancy new car. I would say he actually can't afford it.

But, one man's luxury is another's necessity.


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

SkyFall said:


> I am a good saver, I mean, I follow a rule of thumb that every paycheque, 25% goes directly to savings (since I started working).


How much have you saved since you started working? Borrowing 30k on a car already says that you can't afford it and is not a very good saving strategy...

Having said that, I myself bought a 30k car a few years ago which I also "could afford" (I was making about 60k+bonuses at the time). Not my best financial decision - not because of the car, but because I didn't have the cash. Things change very quickly, you might be living for free for the next 3 years but then you might not... Financial obligations limit you.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I see nothing wrong in buying something that will bring you more happiness. I won't judge what that is because its different for all people. The key is being able to afford. If you have to borrow the money, then you can't afford it. 

I would buy the cheapest car I could afford (no debt). Then ban he difference until you can buy the nicer vehicle outright.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

jcgd said:


> Whether it makes financial sense has many variables. We needed the first car so we bought it. The second car was a gift so the carrying costs are the only costs. Public transit would cost me $1500 per year and two hours per day. So I'm paying about $2000 including gas for transportation each year. So it costs me about $3 per hour I save for myself. I can wrk those two hours for $30 after tax so in my situation it is very much worth it.


Yes there are endless variables and possibilities. I think it's a stretch for most Cdn's to justify a fun car is any more waste than a 2nd one. $3/hour is not realistic because there are always hidden costs/depreciation costs/opportunity costs associated etc, time spent maintaining the car. I've seen convincing studies that time spent in public transit is like a paid job (to sit and relax or make productive use of the time as well). There's always car pooling and other creative options to save time, they're just less convenient and wildly counter NA culture. You can justify it's worth it for your lifestyle, just like a fun car.


OP, if you have to borrow money for it that changes my vote. Borrowing money for "wants" is a big no no imo. You can always get an older AWD WRX for much less instead (those cars are readily available, and quite functional in Quebec) There's a few good shops in Quebec that specialize in swapping in new Japanese engines into old WRX's as well (the Japanese scrap their cars with very low mileage, and have better engines)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I am always reminded of my dad and his sister.

My dad always bought the cheapest kitchen sets he could get........and he bought one every 5 years of so.

His sister bought an expensive solid wood set and never bought another one. She still has it 50 years later.

Spending less isn't always spending wisely.

Young and single?..............Buy a brand new car you love. Interest rates are near 0% (free money) at new car auto dealers........and there is a full warranty.

Buy something you absolutely love..............and will take special care of.

Make the payments end before the warranty expires............so you only have one financial obligation to the car.

Once it is paid off..............and maintained impeccably..............you will own a car that is worth something.

Forget about retirement plans, home mortgages, travel.............pay off the car first.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

sags said:


> Once it is paid off..............and maintained impeccably..............you will own a car that is worth something.
> 
> .


Yep, and worth less with every passing second (driven or not).
Somehow the comparison to kitchen set doesn't seem to work in this case, but I agree buying cheap isn't always the most economical option.
I just bought $300 hiking boots, I don't think I will ever need another pair ;-)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Couldn't agree more Sags.

I got motorcycles and sports cars out of my system before I was thirty and now appreciate new or nearly new lower-priced vehicles that I keep for over ten years.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

The choice should be obvious here. Get the civic. Super reliable, low maintenance. Exactly what you need. WRX are not reliable, and dont even get me started about Mazdas (aka Fords). 

Get the civic and enjoy years of reliability.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

The choice is NOT so obvious, that is the point.

It might be obvious to you.

Different people have different priorities and spend their disposable income in different ways. Paying more for a vehicle, if it brings you pleasure and tinker with it and maybe go to the track once in a while to do some lapping, or rally fun, is one way of spending it.

Others see Broadway shows, some go on 2-3 vacation trips a year, etc...

I agree, spending 30-40k on a car, as a status statement when its still a boring old car (i.e. Toyota Camry or Acura TL), is ridiculous, but if its because it brings you fun and pleasure etc... who am I to say, its not worth while to you.

A brand new WRX is NOT unreliable and Mazda are that bad either (they are no longer fords BTW) and honestly, if you saw the grin on my face every time I jump behind the wheel, EVERY morning, evening, drive to a client, EVERY TIME, you might just realize that my hobby, brings me joy.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

In the end, you need to live with your decision. Cheaper, more sensible car. More expensive, fun car. Choices, choices. 

My wife and I just spent about $5K on a trip to Central America for 2 weeks. We don't regret spending that money for second.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> In the end, you need to live with your decision. Cheaper, more sensible car. More expensive, fun car. Choices, choices.
> 
> My wife and I just spent about $5K on a trip to Central America for 2 weeks. We don't regret spending that money for second.


happy to see that you enjoy your trip. I think in the end thats what is important. 

Hey Spicez how much you paid for the Speed6?

If you guys just know how hard I am fighting with my demons now


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

I found a 2007 MS6 last year in May for about 11 700$ with 110 000km . It was a small used dealership in Dorion.

Did full inspection at Mazda because I dont trust used car dealerships, and it was in great shape all around. (had him change a wheel bearing before taking possession)

Negotiated him down to 11 000$, traded in my RX8 for peanuts and paid the rest cash.

I did a few modifications... I used to do time attack and lapping/autocross so I like to beef up brakes and suspension.
The car is an absolute blast to drive.

Looking online, the I could probably sell it for more than I paid for it last year. For slightly over 100 000km, MS6's seem to sell for 11000$ to 15000$ around Montreal.

Pre-Owned Mazdaspeed6 review


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think that people are arguing against buying expensive things, the argument is against debt (at least for me)


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I drive a 1998 civic that I've owned since 2000. Perhaps I've spent more on maintenance than most (say $100/mo), but the car is in great shape. It's probably only worth $2-3k to sell, but its worth more like $25-30k to me which is what it would cost to replace it. I'm convinced I've saved tens of thousands perhaps by not getting another car 10 years ago. In 10 more years, it will be an antique  A car is a car - it needs the functions you require it for, and with a little TLC it will also look great (wash/waxes go a long way).


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I've had the itch to buy a new car (a certain German sports coupe) for quite a few years now. Deep down I know this isn't very compatible with my ER/FI goals, so I've managed to supress these urges so far. In January I spent 3k on a new stereo/navigational system with backup camera on my 12 year old pickup. A week later it was broken into in my underground parking lot. So I spent another thousand on a security system. 

So I spent 4k to make my old truck feel "newish" instead of 70k on a sexy piece of German engineering. *sigh*


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

SpIcEz said:


> I found a 2007 MS6 last year in May for about 11 700$ with 110 000km . It was a small used dealership in Dorion.
> 
> Looking online, the I could probably sell it for more than I paid for it last year. For slightly over 100 000km, MS6's seem to sell for 11000$ to 15000$ around Montreal.


That's the kind of sweet spot I aim for. ~5 years, ~100k, most of the depreciation cost has already hit but it's reasonably new. There are lots of used cars just as fun if not better than cars 2-3x the price. When I was considering buying a WRX, the Subaru Legacy was a huge sleeper car similar to the MS6 and there were crazy used deals (not many people look for the old Legacy GT's, but it's still very sporty) The WRX would probably be easier to sell if you don't plan to keep it long, but the Legacy is a much more refined car (The reason I never pulled the trigger on a WRX is the seat is so uncomfortable for long drives imo). It takes some leg work to find a deal on a used car, but it makes a fun car much more affordable. My M3 is still selling for the same price I paid 2 years ago


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Mode3sourr...you.... M3 -.-" ahhahhah

You guys whats is the hardest part? Sometimes during the day I think about it and I am like, god this is not right I souldn't go for the WRX, but sometimes I just thing for the sake of it just do it  But I am happy that I asked that on the board, getting other people perspective is quite helpful. Hey maybe in the end I'll end up with a $15 000 Legacy 2010 or Forester and just keep it for years  and then when I will be more set in life buy a Porsche hehehehehe


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The M3 is expensive but I only drive it on the autobahns and race tracks for fun. I think it would be a heinous crime and waste of money to drive it at 120kmh everyday or commuting in heavy traffic. In Canada I only buy cars to carry groceries and get me from point A to B in snowstorms.. imo a motorbike is more fun and a lot cheaper any other time. Interesting I never got a ticket driving an M3 in Europe, yet I got a ticket every year driving my slow Honda in Canada for pointless reasons. I would be surely go bankrupt from tickets driving a fast car on Canadian roads. I can see the allure of a sporty looking AWD car for the snow though. My parents had an Outback that worked wonders on back-country roads and my uncle has an old Legacy GT he loves for years.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

Honnestly SkyFall, you are ahead of most for a 22 year old, just by asking this question.

I blew through my 20's, just having fun spending money left and right, living pay check to pay check even though I made on average during those 10 years at least 55 000$ a year. Not 1 penny saved. And a metric ton of debt to boot.

It took having a little daughter at 31 to realize I needed to get my financial "shyte" together.

I'm 36 now, debt free, being allot more reasonable, investing and saving as much as I can. But I still give myself some room to live in the present and enjooy things that make me happy, I'm just allot smarter about it. 

So... I'm not the best example, however I dont judge either.

10 000$ to 15 000$ is a range where you can find a kick *** car thats still reliable and fairly new. Also, if your smart, you can pay that off pretty fast and in 2 years, you'll be happy to be debt free again, instead of 5-6 years with a brand new 30-35k car.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you very much guys. It is very appreciated  I'll keep you guys updated about the decision


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

SpIcEz said:


> The choice is NOT so obvious, that is the point.
> 
> It might be obvious to you.
> 
> ...


Dont want to make this about cars but...I have owned 2 Mazdas, my brother used to have a regular WRX, and I used to own an Acura Integra and now drive a Toyota.

Honda/Toyota are top notch no question about it. Mazdas transmissions are still made by Ford if you didnt know. I found that out the hard way. I had issues in both Mazdas with auto trannies. My brothers WRX, was better, but had lots of Turbo issues. 

My hobby is to work on cars, maintain them. Once you do mechanical work you realize how much better built Toyota/Honda are. 

I realize experiences will be different with every brand, but overall you cannot deny Toyota/Honda's reliablity. As long as Skyfall knows that he will not make a bad choice picking the Civic it is all good.

Cheers.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

I came back from the dealer to see a used Legacy 2010 with 93 000km....well the ride was quite ok but nothing amazing...its like my civic -.-'' and theres only 7000km of waranty left... I didn't take it (car was $14 000)


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

SkyFall said:


> I came back from the dealer to see a used Legacy 2010 with 93 000km....well the ride was quite ok but nothing amazing...its like my civic -.-'' and theres only 7000km of waranty left... I didn't take it (car was $14 000)


Stay away from Turbo cars, especially if buying with no warranty for full 5 years. Turbo = trouble.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I've heard the same. Turbo = headaches. 

Thoughts on Veloster (non-turbo)?
http://www.hyundaicanada.com/pages/showroom/Showroom.aspx?model=VELOSTER


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

The legacy i looked was the 2.5i which is not turbo. The veloster is ugly.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Legacy looks great.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@My Own Advisor - I'm a big Hyundai fan. They're also one of our sponsors at the University and so every weekend during the season I get to take one of their cars for a lap around the hockey rink at intermission. I like the Veloster and the Genesis Coupe - http://www.hyundaicanada.com/Pages/showroom/showroom.aspx?model=Genesis Coupe

Our family drives the new Sante Fe turbo; I'll have to keep an eye on it for trouble, but so far it's a pretty nice ride.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

A big mistake a lot of people make is to buy a car just for a status symbol to boast thier esteam. Gauging ones worth based on the car they drive does not result in a lot of happiness & such irrational standards will often put many into a life of debt payments.


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

SkyFall said:


> thanks for your point, very appreciate.
> 
> As you mentionned, you "blow" your money on vacation, I am not really the kind of person that goes on trip in the Cuba or something like that. I am from Quebec, I love to visit the US, thats about it. Once or twice a year I am visiting the US, and VERY often I do roadtrips in the US, which is another reason why I want a nice car to travel with.
> 
> THe way I see it is everyone has their own way to blow money, hahha I think I am getting the answer from my own posts


As long as you can afford it and feel that the car you want is important in your life, I say go for it. I just upgraded from an '08 Civic to a '13 Accord and there's no regrets. Test drive the the WRX and compare it to other cars you're interested in and then decide.

As for the Masdaspeed 6, I've had nothing but bad experiences with it. It's a VERY fun, sporty, and quick car, but had turbo issues!

Good luck!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Hyundai has been improving by leaps and bounds for decades and now they are winning lots of awards. You can't beat their warranties either. If you think Honda/Toyota are the best based on brand alone... you're still living in the 90's! Japan seems to be trying to improve their profits after decades of stagnation. Just look at Sony vs Samsung.... Sony sells Samsung components at a premium now and people buy it because of the Sony name lol. Sante Fe is a great looking SUV but I agree that Veloster looks weird.

New turbos are much more reliable and efficient than old ones... turbos are now in many mainstream family vehicles... Have you heard of ecoboost? It's a turbo but it's being called ecoboost to not scare away all the people stuck in the 90's. BMW was always adamantly against turbos but now they're switching all engines to twin scroll turbos. Lighter smaller engines that are more efficient thanks to new direct injection as well (was proven in snowmobiles and outboard engines first)

Most of the issues today are from newer direct injection rather than turbos... but that will get sorted as well. Nobody buys carburetor engines anymore right? Actually I love big non turbo, carburetor and 2 stroke engines myself, but I'm a bit nostalgic and I don't recommend them to others if they have to ask.

I hate change! You damn kids get off my lawn!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

SkyFall said:


> I came back from the dealer to see a used Legacy 2010 with 93 000km....well the ride was quite ok but nothing amazing...its like my civic -.-'' and theres only 7000km of waranty left... I didn't take it (car was $14 000)


What about an older WRX? There's lots of small fun cars you would probably love in Europe... sigh


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

If you see a Saab 9-2x Aero for sale, JUMP on it.

Its a WRX (literaly built by Subaru) but that looks good 
Unfortunatly, there whre very very few of them made.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

mode3sour said:


> What about an older WRX? There's lots of small fun cars you would probably love in Europe... sigh


I don't like the one between 2008-2010 its not widebody...its cheap compare with the 2011 but man I dont want to buy a car that I totally hate when I will always see the other one and reminds me of if....

Hey guys, simple question, what you guys think about a possible lease? I mean 36-48month no string attach after that... always under warranty when under lease if I dont like return it after lease or if I want something else (my financial situation should improve i.e. make more money) and if really in trouble can buy a beater for few thousands for few months just to go throught any storms???


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmm I actually prefer the normal looking WRX to the wide body myself, it looks a bit cheesy to me. I guess that's why I like the old sleeper M3 as well. I don't really care for the boy racer look, especially when wearing a suit and tie. I wouldn't be surprised either if the old WRX sells a lot cheaper because it doesn't have a big fenders :tongue-new:



SkyFall said:


> I land a job at a local bank, which require me to dress in a certain way (suit and tie), now it's not that bad, but in the summer I will NEVER be able to do it.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

mode3sour said:


> Hmm I actually prefer the normal looking WRX to the wide body myself, it looks a bit cheesy to me. I guess that's why I like the old sleeper M3 as well. I don't really care for the boy racer look, especially when wearing a suit and tie. I wouldn't be surprised either if the old WRX sells a lot cheaper because it doesn't have a big fenders :tongue-new:


You nailed me right there hahahah thats why I cannot go for a STI with the big wing  and the WRX I want is the 5 door (hatchback) which is less boy racer trust me I hate that too


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

You want something. Go get it! Period! 


Sorry guys! WRX 2012 with 10 000 km I'll keep it for years. It wasnt a decision base on a rational thought it was more base of enjoying life and being happy!


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a sexy car. Congrats.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks great! That's the same colour setup I wanted, hatchbatch is very useful. You should consider putting some 3M clear film to protect the front bumper, hood, mirrors, headlights. I would also do the lower sides or get the rally style mud flaps if you want to go full out, but the clear film I would do for sure. Might as well cover the top of the rear bumper and maybe the hood as well. The 3M stuff is really impressive but takes a lot of skill to install right. Hope for more snow!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

SkyFall said:


> Sorry guys!


Why apologize? You're paying for it Mr. Bond, not us. 

I won't congratulate you, but I wish you lots of safe fun with it!


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats, hope you enjoy it.

I'm pretty sure you will.

Every morning from now on, you'll leave home with a smile on your face


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Indeed this morning I had a BIG smile on my face heheh Once again I know it wasnt the best decision I made in term of "financially smart" but I am happy and at the end of the day I enjoy it  But I did made sure that I can still clear all my expenses even with a minimum wage job.

and thanks guys for the support, comments, feebacks, insults (jokes) and just listening to my problems  I really appreciate, even that I am new on the board... I really like the community on CMF


----------

